# 25hp Etec prop



## mboeder (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a 25hp etec with cmc tilt and trim on a lt25 gheenoe. Factory prop is a 10.3x12 pitch and it had too high of an rpm. I put a tach on the boat and replaced it with a Powertech SRA 12 10" diameter. I am looking for a larger diameter because with the sra I am spinning 6200-6300 rpms!!! Way too much!!! Any suggestions? Looking at a Turning Point Express 10 1/8" 14p prop?


----------



## mboeder (Mar 4, 2011)

Ran a solas alum 4 blade 10" 12p prop and bounced of the rev limiter.... Stock prop is the best as far as rpm goes but I still feel it slipping at wot.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

The Powertech SRA is breaking loose and slipping?


----------



## mboeder (Mar 4, 2011)

I ran the stock prop again wednesday. It ran 5400rpms with a 165lb buddy, 12 gallon livewell blacked out, my 175lb self and a yeti 35qt packed out. I lowered the motor last night and put the SRA back on. The cavitation plate was 3 inches above the bottom of the hull so i lowered it to 1 inch above.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

5400 rpm is good considering all that weight. How fast was it going when you hit the rev limiter?


----------



## mboeder (Mar 4, 2011)

livewell, empty cooler and myself I've seen 30mph. I am hoping that I experience no blowout when turning. The motor WOT is rated for 5500-6000 and I would like to be around 5800-5900 area. I think the rev limiter is around 6300.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I checked your numbers and @ 6300 rpm's your prop was slipping 10%. You would need more pitch to compensate for that much slip. I'm guessing when you lowered the motor it reduced the slip and brought the rpm's down.


----------



## mboeder (Mar 4, 2011)

Rpms solo are around 5800-5900 with the SRA312 prop. Any turn and it blows out... Looking at larger pitch prop


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

What is your Gear Case ratio ?

You may just need some Cupping added ...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW the Ratio is 2.15 You are going to need some pitch Not sure how much

What are the splines on your prop ?

I am looking for a 12 pitch SRA-4


----------

